# Leak In The Shower?



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry folks - not trying to set a record for the most requests for help in the day< but we are out on the road on our first maiden voyage for 1.5 weeks. Did some small camp over sin the camper prior to this trip to work out bugs< but a few unexpected ones have materialized. There appears to be a leak around the shower - not sure if some water is splashing out and getting under the plastic surround on the outside then wicking out around the wall (and a small amount underneath). I have checked to see if there are any loose connections in the underbelly but nothing can be found. I am unable to get to the drainhole, though. Could this be the culprit? if so, how does one get to the connector to the drain hole? Thanks for any help/suggestions.

Joe


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

We had a problem with water on the floor after a shower. I found it to be coming from where the wall suround meets the tub portion. I sealed the crack with white bathroom caulk and we have not had a problem since.
Don


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

inside the shower or outside? Or Both?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Joe,

There is a small access panel on the front of the tub at the drain end. Remove that, and you can get to all the flex pipe plumbing for the tub. It's not unheard of for those connections to be loose enough to allow a leak. Just go through and hand tighten all the connections, and that may be all you need.

As we learned last year with ours, it's not a bad idea to do this on an annual basis, as they can work loose over time. Even mentions this in the manual.

Good luck!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The Manual? You re supposed to read the manual







I need to go look for mine.







Ah nevermind, I ll just ask here, someone will know


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

redmonaz said:


> We had a problem with water on the floor after a shower. I found it to be coming from where the wall suround meets the tub portion. I sealed the crack with white bathroom caulk and we have not had a problem since.
> Don


same here


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Our tub leaked which we discovered after I took a shower while we were on the maiden voyage 2 weeks ago. The water was coming out from under the walls. My wife was doing something at the fridge and noticed it. There wasn't alot of water but when we began to soak it up - there was more than we thought. I pulled off the access panel and reached inside. If you can picture this...I was lying on my back and reached in with my right arm. I then "felt around" with my hand and noticed that...while reaching upwards with my hand and fingers and feeling the side of the tub (hand angled up) that there was water all down the side of the tub. I have not had a chance to address it yet but I plan to tighten all the fittings as Doug suggested then caulk the inside of the tub where it meets the surround.

Doug - as a side note, one dealer we talked to said that as part of their PDI - they tighten those fittings because Keystone notoriously leaves those, in particular, loose.

Curtis


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Our tub leaked which we discovered after I took a shower while we were on the maiden voyage 2 weeks ago. The water was coming out from under the walls. My wife was doing something at the fridge and noticed it. There wasn't alot of water but when we began to soak it up - there was more than we thought. I pulled off the access panel and reached inside. If you can picture this...I was lying on my back and reached in with my right arm. I then "felt around" with my hand and noticed that...while reaching upwards with my hand and fingers and feeling the side of the tub (hand angled up) that there was water all down the side of the tub. I have not had a chance to address it yet but I plan to tighten all the fittings as Doug suggested then caulk the inside of the tub where it meets the surround.
> 
> Doug - as a side note, one dealer we talked to said that as part of their PDI - they tighten those fittings because Keystone notoriously leaves those, in particular, loose.
> 
> Curtis


I must be blind or stupid as i see no access panel for my shower. there is an access panel in the living area under the tv cabinet that provides access to the water heater, but not under the shower. i can only see the drain pipe going to through the floor to the shower, and the water supply lines as well. there are 4 screws around the base of the shower pan, but when removed , does not allow access - in fact, there doesn't appear to be a seperate plastic piece at all.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

The bathroom in your fiver is substantially different than the one in my 23RS from what I can tell by looking at the layouts. My access panel is on the side of the tub at the bottom - can't miss it.

-CC


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I thought you weren't suppose to caulk around the gap between the tub and the surround. I was told this was designed that way and allowed for water and other condensation to run out. Any thoughts??

Mike


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Joe,
> 
> There is a small access panel on the front of the tub at the drain end. Remove that, and you can get to all the flex pipe plumbing for the tub. It's not unheard of for those connections to be loose enough to allow a leak. Just go through and hand tighten all the connections, and that may be all you need.
> 
> ...


that is exactly where ours was leaking, we took showers, and later saw water on the floor and sure enough the hot water hookup was not seated properly, dh had to take off the panel,, fix it up,, go buy sealant and reseal on our maiden voyage. We had to take showers inthe bathhouse our last day camping while he did repairs.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

IIRC, you are not supposed to caulk around the tub surround. I fixed our water problems in two ways... the first was to run a bead of clear silicone from the outside corner of the tub back to the basin of the tub on the shower head side. This makes any water run back into the tub. The second thing I did, which solved the water under the wall problem, was remove the faucet portion of the shower and tighten all the fittings. This required cutting the factory caulk around it, loosening some screws and then redoing everything. Not hard, just tedious.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope your problem is s simple as mine was. I noticed a little bit of water on the floor after a shower as well. Not much but enough to wonder. After doing the towel for a floor mat thing for a while, I realized that the curtain closed still allowed some water to leak out, especially if the TT wasn't perfectly level. This would allow the water to "drain" on the lip of the surround past the curtain onto the floor. I got some tan velcro squares and put 2 pieces on each side. This will hold the curtain shut on top & the bottom on both sides with the curtain folded in a bit so when the water hits the curtain, it falls into the tub again. As I said before, I HOPE this is where your problem is, because it was such a simple fix.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Check your faucet connections as mentioned. If you have the shower stall (our 31RQS does) we had that problem initially. Campers Inn could not find any leaks at the base, instructed to ensure the shower door clicked closed and for good measre the checked the hot and cold water connections. They said one seemed a little loose but not enough to cause any leaking. The charged it up and found nothing wrong. Since then we have had no issues. Must have been that one fitting.

If it's under warranty let service take care of it if you can!

Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Leak In The Shower?

When I first read this post heading, I thought you were asking a question. I wouldn't want to be a George Kastanza, being known as the "Urinator"...


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Well folks, i would like to thank everyone for taking the time to provide solutions. I did what most of you suggested: I took off the piece that controls the water flow and tightened the connections, replaced it - taking care to really silicone the surrounding area and the screw holes well. Then, I siliconed basically the entire shower with the exception of the area where the fiberglass walls meet the base as the dealer said not to caulk it. Bottom line: still leaked consistently the same, so I think I have a leak somewhere in the drain pipe which is the one thing I cannot check. Looks like I will be taking a diversion on this trip to go see a dealer.


----------



## Swede's (Sep 6, 2015)

Mine was also leaking under the trailer, must have been years since I see all the rust on support beam. We just got the unit from a one owner couple, who never trailered it, just moved it from dealer to seasonal site, so they probably never noticed it leaking from under shower to the ground, but I did, 1st trip. So i popped off access cover on side of tub, and what do you know the tub drain was crossed threaded and slowly leaking down the tube to the arctic barrier, and out. So after I removed a support under tub and cleaned up the remaining mess from the manufacture, ie cut pipes and plastic pieces, I was able to loosen drain nut and retighten and all good now!!


----------

